# T-Jet Racing Next Sunday, Slatington, PA!



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Sunday, June 22nd we will be having a great day of racing on the old Snakepit! T-Jets will be the flavor of the day, with a warmup race featuring Stock Skinny Tire Aurora Thunderjets followed by a FRAY/VHORS combined rules feature event. Doors will be open at 9:30 for practice and tuning. Racing will start after a lunch break, the Stock Class will be a full round-robin event, the FRAY/VHORS Class will likely consist of a round-robin qualifier followed by semis and a main...the exact format will largely depend on turnout, we will make sure there is lots of racing for everyone! Hiram Durant of ECHORR and VHORS will be on hand and has kindly offered to hold a Fray building seminar during practice time and will hopefully have some great parts for sale as well.

More details will be coming soon, address for this race is:

136 Cherry St.
Slatington, PA 18080


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Race Flier, printable PDF file available here


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Just a couple quick rule clarifications for the stock class: 

-AML shoes are legal (to the best of my knowledge they are re-packaged Aurora shoes) 
-Any metal body screws can be used (except obvious weight-altering screws - try to keep it similar to stock) 
-Any plastic guide pin can be used 

Also, Paul Kniffen of *Zoomin' Motorsports* has jumped on board as an official sponsor for this race...thanks Paul!









And Hiram has added some nice suprises as well courtesy of *ECHORR*...thanks Hiram!









This is shaping up to be an awesome event...hope to see _you_ there!


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Well...despite the apparent demise of the T-Jet, this is shaping up to be a huge little race....commitments from PA, NJ, and MD are piling up, about 20 so far, with a great mix of experience levels. If you're free this Sunday, take a trip to scenic Slatington, PA :freak: and enjoy a day of pancake racin'!






T-Jets are far from dead. :thumbsup:


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Wow!!!! What an awesome day of racing! 18 racers battling it out on the Snakepit. Results and details will follow soon. 

A big thank you to sponsors Zoomin' Motorsports and Hiram Durant for their race prize donations, and thanks to all the racers who made the event so much fun!


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Talk about a total surprise! This past Sunday, on a week's notice, 18 great racers from three states ventured to my humble digs for a day of T-Jet racing on the Snake Pit...and what a day it was! Everyone arrived early enough for plenty of practice time and shooting the breeze. As scheduled, before and during a lunch break Hiram Durant gave everyone an excellent T-Jet building seminar, grabbing a NOS chassis out of the box and quickly and precisely turning it into a contender. This presentation carried a wealth of information for those in attendance, I'm sure we'll see some improvements in everyone's T-Jet program as a result.
After lunch, it was time to get down to some racing! First up was the Stock T-Jet class. It never ceases to amaze me at how well these cars can perform, and this race was no exception. Hiram was early in the rotation and set the pace for everyone else to follow. Dennis and Don were both threatening his lead but in the end Hiram was ahead by about a half a lap and a lap respectively. The battle for fourth was where the real action was taking place, with four racers spread out within 13 sections of each other, Ray secured the spot by three. That's some close racing!
Following a short break, it was on to the FRAY/VHORS, run as a full round robin with the top four moving to the main. This race was phenominal, while Hiram secured an easy lead the race to fill out the main was brutal. With a ton of pressure on them, Don, Henry, and Scott took the spots, separated by mere sections at the end. The main was awesome to watch, and it was anyone's game right up to the checkered flag.
After the racing, ribbons were given to the top four in each class, courtesy of ECHORR (Thanks Hiram!). Then it was on to race prizes. The top two in the Fray/VHORS race were given choice, and we had enough prizes to make sure everyone walked away with a little something so we randomly drew names for those. This is a nice touch at any race, and I'd like to again thank Zoomin' Motorsports and Hiram Durant for their generous prize donations for this event. To top it off, Hiram donated the chassis he built during the seminar to be randomly award to one of the local guys....congratulations to Chad Whitenight on scoring that great prize!
I can't thank everyone enough for attending this event. For me it was an absolute pleasure meeting so many new racers. One name that was not on the roster is Joe Rinn....thanks for coming Joe even knowing you had to leave early. And of course this report would not be complete without mentioning Henry Harnish, it's always a pleasure to race with him and to the local guys this was another highlight of this event.
One final note, this race was a sort of "tuneup" to see if we could get the ol' Snake Pit on the ECHORR circuit this season, and as Hiram announced I am happy to say it will be.
Thanks again to _everyone_ for coming!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Awesome full house Gene, wish I could have made it, but I would have got wallopped good. Next time.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Looks like great fun!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------

